# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Roid Test kit?

## Ol_Wolf

A company called ROIDTEST sells a test kit that allows you to test your products for up to 24 anabolic substances. It also does some quantitative testing on a limited few. Does anyone have any experience with using these kits?

I bought it as I have been now taking a low dose of tren at 30 mg every other day and I am really not feeling any of the sides that everyone says comes with Tren. Probably not noticing any sides as my dosing is pretty low since it is my first run and I didn't want to go crazy, but it did get me looking for some means to test and make sure my anabolics are what I am buying.

----------


## almostgone

The colormetric tests just aren't that great. They are generally so so at indicating if the sample contains the specific hormone the test is designed for, but on their website, by their own admission, the concentration of the hormone is only a rough guess. I know guys that run low doses and get results, but their dosages are in the 200-250mg/week range. 

30mg of tren ace every other day is very low and unless the raws used to brew your tren are exceptionally pure, your dose is even less than that. 

So, if you're doubting the concentration of your tren, you can either send it to one of the overseas guys for analysis (I only can think of a couple that provide the service), up the dosage, or roll the dice again with another lab. 

Moving this to a brands/UGL area

----------


## redz

I don’t think you would get sides of that low a dose of any steroid . I’m about to start a run of 700mg/week Tren E lol. Yes this is on the higher side but 100mg is far too low.

----------


## Cuz

> A company called ROIDTEST sells a test kit that allows you to test your products for up to 24 anabolic substances. It also does some quantitative testing on a limited few. Does anyone have any experience with using these kits?
> 
> I bought it as I have been now taking a low dose of tren at 30 mg every other day and I am really not feeling any of the sides that everyone says comes with Tren. Probably not noticing any sides as my dosing is pretty low since it is my first run and I didn't want to go crazy, but it did get me looking for some means to test and make sure my anabolics are what I am buying.


Thats the whole point of taking low dose tren , too not feel sides… and you want to buy a test kit over 30mg eod?? Go for it

50-60mg eod is my sweet spot, I can feel and see it working. Now bump it to 100mg eod sides start appearing

Bump the dose, You will see something I almost guarantee.

----------


## Ol_Wolf

So since I am apparently tolerating 30 mg every other day very well, do you think I should step up to 50 mg to get the best out of the cycle? Should it become significantly noticeable at that point?

----------


## redz

I’ve never gone below 400mg/week with tren personally. I don’t really get sides either. Everyone is different. Getting side effects is not an accurate way to determine if gear is legit.

----------

